
CountAPI – Count Arbitrary Stuff - pplonski86
https://countapi.xyz
======
ahazred8ta
[https://api.countapi.xyz/hit/howmanytimesdiditellyounottocli...](https://api.countapi.xyz/hit/howmanytimesdiditellyounottoclickweirdlinks)?

------
kayamon
Integer as a service.

Programmers have truly jumped the shark.

